# Guns, Guns and more Guns



## The91Bravo (Jul 4, 2010)

I went shooting yesterday to celebrate one of my freedoms and it got me thinking.. I need to blog about guns.  What better to do.  So, now I just have to figure how to attach images.





Lets see if this works


----------



## Ravage (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got to see how you look :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like you had fun... but who wouldnt ;)


----------

